
Arkaim - jelliclesfarm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arkaim
======
jelliclesfarm
Not being able to attach images, please scroll down to the wiki sub section of
‘structure’ in the above link.

Then do a google search for Apis Cor..the construction robotics company that
makes 3 D printed homes.

Of course, the ruins in the Urals are shaped like the nautilus and is an
entire city design. And the Apis Cor 3D proof of concept printed homes in
Siberia are single units..

But the remarkable similarity struck a chord in me.

Altho it’s not the same place, it’s somewhat the same region.Perhaps Apis Cor
was inspired by the history of the region’s archeological records. But it was
likely because the circular foot prints were the easiest design for the
robotic arms. Regardless..it was a poignant ‘old is new’ again moment when I
compared the images side by side.

Why don’t we have circular homes with domes and nautilus shaped cities
anymore?

